# Autonomie sur IPAD 1ère génération



## catloups (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un ENORME problème d'autonomie sur l'IPAD, depuis que j'ai installé IOS 7, je perd 50% en une nuit sans utilisation.

J'ai enlevé tous ce qui pouvais utiliser de la batterie en arrière plan mais rien ni fais.

J'ai reinitialisé l'IPAD mais aucun résultat.

J'ai fais contrôler la batterie dans un AppleStore, elle est bonne.

Es que quelqu'un à une idée, pour résoudre le problème, et peut on revenir en arrière sur IOS6.

Merci


----------



## rgi (6 Novembre 2013)

tu as réellement ios 7 sur l'ipad 1er du nom ?


----------



## wamyepa (6 Novembre 2013)

Comment as tu installer iOS 7 sur un iPad 1&#232;re generation?


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2013)

Deja qu&#8217;iOS 6 ne peut pas s'y installer, je doute que l'iOS 7 puisse en effet


----------



## catloups (6 Novembre 2013)

Ben avec la mise à jour , ça c'est fais tout seul, il est vrais que je n'ai pas vérifier la version, mais comme c'est la même chose que sur l'iPhone 5, je présume que c'est la 7!!!!!


----------



## Lauange (6 Novembre 2013)

Vérifie dans réglages/informations. Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## rgi (6 Novembre 2013)

c'est pas plutot un ipad 2 ...


----------

